# Cory Eggs



## lukehouse356 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey i was just wondering if anybody knows how long cory eggs take to hatch? Thanks


----------



## lukehouse356 (Aug 24, 2010)

I realized my heater was unplugged in my tank as well and i have read that a temperature drop can cause corys to spawn. I was wondering if it is alright to raise the temp back to normal after the eggs have been laid? Or if it is better to keep the temp low.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

raise the temps up to 82..remove the adults and any other fish that may eat them.....


----------

